# Please Help Us Find Our Dream...Beach,



## momofliberty (Jan 28, 2010)

Hola! We are moving to Spain in March. We are looking for the ideal place for us. These are mostly in order  High-speed internet, Family friendly (have one 8 yr. old), dog-friendly ( have 3 dogs), w/in walking distance to a beautiful, sandy beach, walking or biking distance to public transportation. 
We are self-employed & homeschool so we just need the above & a nice rental villa. We are not planning to buy a car and we do speak some Spanish (although mine is Mexican). We would like to rent in an expat community. We prefer a surburban/large town are in Costa Blanca.

Where should we live?

Many thanks in advance,

Heather


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Most beaches in Southern Spain are sandy and beautiful, altho most are now heavily populated and in the summer have a fair ammount of tourist and tourist activities going on. This will be reflected in the price of whatever you rent.

What you need to do is come out before hand and have a look at all possible areas and also get some letting agents to show you around properties within your budget so that you know whats what and if you like it.

Jo xxx

jo xxxx


----------



## momofliberty (Jan 28, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hi Jojoeace:,
We are looking for a short-term rental so we have the freedom to look around. From what I've read there are so many beautiful beach towns in Costa Blanca that we are trying to narrow our search before we get there. We are coming from the U.S. so we will come with all our dogs & stuff and start looking. We know we don't want to be right in an area with bars & nightlife. We're looking for something quiet but with other families & reliable internet.

Thanks,

Heather




jojo said:


> Most beaches in Southern Spain are sandy and beautiful, altho most are now heavily populated and in the summer have a fair ammount of tourist and tourist activities going on. This will be reflected in the price of whatever you rent.
> 
> What you need to do is come out before hand and have a look at all possible areas and also get some letting agents to show you around properties within your budget so that you know whats what and if you like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I understand, I dont live in the costa Blanca, so I dont know what its like, I have to say its reputation is one of lotsa holiday type beaches, night life, fun and tourist stuff, which I'm guessing isnt quite what you're looking for. There are a few folk who post here who know that area better tho and may point you in the right direction. I hope so, cos I'm sure there must be parts that are a little less "commercial"????? and have good internet

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

momofliberty said:


> Hola! We are moving to Spain in March. We are looking for the ideal place for us. These are mostly in order  High-speed internet, Family friendly (have one 8 yr. old), dog-friendly ( have 3 dogs), w/in walking distance to a beautiful, sandy beach, walking or biking distance to public transportation.
> We are self-employed & homeschool so we just need the above & a nice rental villa. We are not planning to buy a car and we do speak some Spanish (although mine is Mexican). We would like to rent in an expat community. We prefer a surburban/large town are in Costa Blanca.
> 
> Where should we live?
> ...


the big problem will be to find a villa suitable for dogs within walking distance of a beach

villas in most coastal towns (around here anyway) are a short drive into the hills

we originally wanted a villa, but as I don't drive we eventually realised we needed to be within walking distance of everything & ended up in the port

there's no such thing really as a 'villa' as in a house with own grounds & pool in the port, so we are in an apartment - & very happy too (but we have a cat - no dogs)

our beach is actually stony - but the situation is the same in the Arenal area of our town (Arenal means 'sandy place') where the sandy beach is - also though where the main touristy bit is - not a villa within walking distance of the beach at all


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We live on the Costa Del Sol and have a large villa with pool and very large garden ,within walkng distance of the beach -we have one very large dog which was the main reason for settling on this property. 
This area is very quiet, no night life apart from one or two upmarket 'gentlemen's clubs' (aka brothels but very discreet). There are immigrants from all over Europe here but the ambiance is predominantly Spanish. We are within an easty drive of two pleasant towns, Marbella and Estepona.
Possibly because rents tend to be higher round here there are quite a few similar properties on the market for long-term rental. 
Unless you are determined to look around the Costa Blanca it may be worth your while to consider the 'nicer' parts of the CDS.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter lives on the Costa Blanca with her three dogs but she doesn't take them to the beach. Every beach I visited with her had a no dogs allowed, the dogs are walked inland plus she has a huge fenced area where they are free to roam.

Maiden


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter lives on the Costa Blanca with her three dogs but she doesn't take them to the beach. Every beach I visited with her had a no dogs allowed, the dogs are walked inland plus she has a huge fenced area where they are free to roam.
> 
> Maiden


There are 'similar signs on our beaches but it seems custom and practice for local dog owners and equestrians to use the beaches from October to Easter. I have seen people with dogs on the beach in the summer season but we don't consider it appropriate.
In the summer months we take our dog to places in the campo as even though he too has a large fenced garden he needs stimulation and opportunities to socialise with other dogs.
The local police cheerfully ignore dogs on the beach in the winter but I've heard of people being fined in the summer months.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

momofliberty said:


> Hola! We are moving to Spain in March. We are looking for the ideal place for us. These are mostly in order  High-speed internet, Family friendly (have one 8 yr. old), dog-friendly ( have 3 dogs), w/in walking distance to a beautiful, sandy beach, walking or biking distance to public transportation.
> We are self-employed & homeschool so we just need the above & a nice rental villa. We are not planning to buy a car and we do speak some Spanish (although mine is Mexican). We would like to rent in an expat community. We prefer a surburban/large town are in Costa Blanca.
> 
> Where should we live?
> ...


Can't think of anywhere obvious on the coast, but why don't you Google Estate Agents Costa Blanca. There is an oversupply of properties generally and if you have enough cash I'm sure you will find something somewhere along the coast! But generally I give the coast a miss. For a short term rental off peak you might just find something on Tabarca ..... that was a last minute thought!


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

Re the home schooling bit of your post, have you looked into this in Spain? As far as I am aware every child from the age of 6 upwards HAS to attend a school!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MRVT said:


> Re the home schooling bit of your post, have you looked into this in Spain? As far as I am aware every child from the age of 6 upwards HAS to attend a school!



Yes the Spanish authorities dont approve and I've heard that its illegal, but I do know someone who does it and has been told its ok??!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MRVT said:


> Re the home schooling bit of your post, have you looked into this in Spain? As far as I am aware every child from the age of 6 upwards HAS to attend a school!


Lot's of useful info coming out in this thread!

Homeschooling has been discussed quite a few times on the forum, (what hasn't!!??) so it's a good idea to do a search for it and read all those posts.

The dog issue is certainly something to think about. As said before, dogs on beaches, at least in the touristy spots are a no :hand: no in the summer. I think in the north not so much??? By the way, do you know all the stuff you have to do to bring your dogs over?

As for beaches, I haven't been to all the costas, but some of the beaches in the north are beautiful big sandy beaches. I didn't like some of the beaches on the east coast of Spain which are just narrow strips of sand sandwiched between roads and railways.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's a link to info about beaches in case you haven't seen any...The Best Beaches in Spain


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Some absolutes here - which you can either accept or swerve around 

In the Valencia Community (Costa Blanca) dogs on beaches are 100% illegal End of 
In the Valencia Community (Costa Blanca) home schooling is 100% illegal End of 

Spain has 2000 km+ of beaches so asking where to advise is a bit like saying, "What would Steve like for dinner?. Unless you know I have a staple diet of cup-a-soup and pizza you would be giving all kinds of advice. You need to get here (check visas and dog regs) and find what you want. 

I hope you find it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the original poster should contact some letting agents in the area and see what they have and what they can advise her. They know what properties they have on their books and will understand all the issues - just dont part with any money until you've actually visited tho!!!

Jo xxx


----------

